# Wii zappers



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I want to buy 2 wii zappers but everywhere is sold out and the ones that have it want 40 quid for it. Any idea of when amazon will have it next?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> I want to buy 2 wii zappers but everywhere is sold out and the ones that have it want 40 quid for it. Any idea of when amazon will have it next?


Yes they are back in stock at Amazon next Tuesday

:lol: :lol:

Only kidding - have you tried Game or Fleabay ?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

none at game and ebay is too expensive


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

www.Play.com ?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

not in stock. I have heard that asda and maybe tesco's might do them


----------

